# Saddle Pad color



## spurstop (Mar 22, 2012)

Your blanket should coordinate with your shirt.


----------



## Coffeejunkie (May 17, 2012)

What kind of saddle are you using? That's a pretty small pad at 32x32. Measure your saddle, you'll need room around the edges. Most standard show saddles can fit a 34x36 (recommend 34x38 though). Look into mayatex, you'll be able to find a wide range of colors in a decent price range.


----------



## Lafitte (Jun 6, 2011)

I'm not using a show saddle. This is the saddle I'm using:
16" Fabtron Elite Rider Trail Saddle 7574


----------



## commonfish (Jan 2, 2011)

Where are you planning to show in NC? I'm from NC too. =) 

This is what I wore to my first show, and I fit right in:









You want your whole turnout to coordinate, from hat to boots to pad. You'd be surprised at how little I paid for that outfit, minus hat and tack. My parents gave me my hat as a gift, and the tack is borrowed from my instructor. I wish the chaps fit better, but I'm a hard fit, and they were super cheap, so I make do.


----------



## Lafitte (Jun 6, 2011)

Hertford is where the show is. I'm actually wearing black jeans, boots that are brown at the bottom...and a blackish/silver shirt (If it fits, I ordered it so I'm not sure if it'll fit or not). Since you're wearing similar to what I"ll be wearing (blck) and using a dark pad, I guess I can't use my saddle pad then since it's mainly tan.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Can you get a picture of what you'd look like sitting on your saddle with that pad (that was quite the mouthful lol) ?


----------



## Lafitte (Jun 6, 2011)

No, I don't think I can. I can't really get anyone down there lol. How come you have to see it?


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

So we can see if it looks good or not or if it's going to clash.

Vague about the shirt, and the boots.. and we sort of know what the pad looks like, don't know anything about your tack.

I'm a visual person when it comes to giving outfit advice or horse tack colour advice. Sometimes the combinations surprise me when I see them actually together.

But that's just me.


----------



## Lafitte (Jun 6, 2011)

I posted the link of my saddle earlier (scroll up). Panhandle Slim 90 Proof Women's Pin Stripe Black Long Sleeve Shirt Hopefully this is the shirt I'll wear (If it fits).


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Oh my bad 

Hmm.. I think if you want to use that pad you may want to consider having some tan on your show shirt. 

That's a really pretty black and silver shirt though.


----------



## commonfish (Jan 2, 2011)

Lafitte said:


> Hertford is where the show is. I'm actually wearing black jeans, boots that are brown at the bottom...and a blackish/silver shirt (If it fits, I ordered it so I'm not sure if it'll fit or not). Since you're wearing similar to what I"ll be wearing (blck) and using a dark pad, I guess I can't use my saddle pad then since it's mainly tan.


You're a bit more coastal than I am, but I think that you're the closest member that I've met so far! 

I think that with everything you've posted so far you might look a bit uncoordinated. Even if it's a super simple outfit, you want to make sure that everything is matched to the nines. I'd switch out the pad for a black blanket, like this one: basic blanket. 
I'd also make sure that the boots will match, you mention that they are brown on the bottom, but is there any other brown in you outfit to match it up with? 

The reason that my blanket is black is because it's the universal color- my instructor has about 5 of them that we can use:wink:, though if we had one that matched either of the blues in my shirt I could have used that too. If you've got a shirt that will pull in the tan in your pad, then go for it!


----------

